# Freespooling Live Bait



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet or not, it probably has, but I'll mention it anyways...

When Free liningwith live bait, I tie a bread tie around my rod between the bail of my reel & the 1st eye of my rod.

I then put a kink in the end of the other side of the bread tie, kind of like a hook. I lay my line in the crease of the kink..& open my bail of 

my reel to go into free spool.When a fish takes the live bait & pulls the line tight, the bread tie straightens out, & you automatically go into

free spool, allowing you time to get the rod & the fish time enough to eat down the bait...Then jack him up...

Sorry if I'm reposting a dead horse....

Good Luck All


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice tip JR. We still need to link up and do some fishing!!!!!


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Is your rod in a holder when you do this and would it work on 

a pier ?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Yes my rod is usually in a holder, but given the bread tie gives before the tension could pull your rod over the edge of a pier I guess it would work..just don't pinch the line between your rod & the edge of the pier, that may render the bread tie useless..If you try it on a pier watch your rod & let me know how it worked out..


----------

